# My new fluval eco bright led lamp



## king_acuarios (May 27, 2015)

Hi. Here I would show you my new LED lamp of my 20 gallon aquarium. I highly recommended!


----------



## Goundar2010 (Jan 12, 2015)

Are they're only white lights on the led lamp? 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------

